
Twitch is launching an advisory council that includes top streamers - dsavant
https://www.businessinsider.com/twitch-safety-advisory-council-board-help-guide-policies-ban-2020-5
======
duxup
I wonder how this plays out with the community. Twitch wants them involved,
but I wonder if the larger community share the same interests as the top
folks.

------
Shivetya
it is the cancel culture brought to another popular media platform by one very
loud minority.

